# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes >  Exporter les donnes vers excel (php/Mysql)

## debutant91

Bonjour tout le monde
 je suis dbutant et je dois faire une application pour mon stage
donc j'ai fait un moteur de recherche qui me donne  un tableau comme resultat tout va bien jusqu' l, ce  que je voudrais faire c'est que quand j'ai ces rsultats je peux l'exporter vers excel  c'est  dire avoir un bouton  qu on on clique dessu les donnes s'exporte vers excel.
voila mon script r*echerche.php.*



```

```

merci pour les aides.

----------


## gene69

mais tu veux un format excel excel ou un format tabul?

parce que y'en a un qui est facile pour un dbutant et l'autre que tu vas galrer. Et ya plein de tutos.

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

Hello

Si tu utilise du CSV (Comma Separated Values - .csv) c'est trs simple  faire et c'est compris par Excel, exemple:


```

```

----------


## debutant91

Bonjour Benjamin, en fait je veux que l'utilisateur peut modifier les donnes obtenus en exportant le fichier vers un format qui puisse faire a, et comment faire apparaitre un bouton qui  directement exporte ces donnes  en cliquant dessus. je note que je suis  dbutant Merci pour l'aide

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

> enfait je veux que l'utilisateur peut modifier les donnes obtenus en exportant le fichier vers un format qui puisse faire a


Alors il te faut un formualire d'import/export :p

Faire un boutton pour lancer le tlchargement est trs facile:


```

```

Pour rcuprer les donnes modifies par l'utilisateur, c'est trs simple aussi:


```

```

cot PHP:


```

```

That's really that easy  :;):

----------


## stealth35

plutt :



```

```

 :;): 

pas oublier le fgetcsv

et pour exporter c'est :



```

```

pas oublier non plus le fputcsv

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

Je l'oublie  chaque fois... bien vu.

----------


## gene69

on pourrait presque y mettre dans la faq.

----------


## stealth35

je vais faire un article la dessus  :;):

----------


## debutant91

oui c'est bien ce script que vous m'avez donn mais ce que je comprends pas est ce comment ce script va connaitre les donnes recherches, alors que les deux script sont spars? je m'explique j'ai mon script* recherche.php* qui contient  le bouton  qui me redirige  vers* export.csv.php*    donc quand je fais ma recherche j'ai mes donnes se forme d'un tableau avec un bouton ci dessus si je souhaite exporter ce fichier je clique dessus et je veux que les rsultats de cette recherche apparaissent dans le fichier export. je rappelle que je suis dbutant dans la programmation.

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

Il te suffit soit 
- de mettre en cache les informations de la page de listing afin de les utiliser pour gnrer le fichier CSV
- de faire passer les critres de recherche obtenus sur la page de listing sur la page d'export et d'utiliser le mme algorithme que celui du listing mais pour crer le CSV au lieu du HTMl.

Note que si tu avait fait ton site en suivant le pattern MVC, tu pourrait utiliser les mmes contrles mtier et changer uniquement la vue en spcifiant le format HTML dans un cas et CSV dans l'autre.

Bon courage.

----------


## debutant91

Frenchement Benjamin, je n'ai rien compris et honnetement c'est comme tu me parle le chinois, je me connais pas en programmation   la base je suis rseau mais je me converti en programmation voila merci

----------


## stealth35

> Frenchement Benjamin, je n'ai rien compris et honnetement c'est comme tu me parle le chinois, je me connais pas en programmation   la base je suis rseau mais je me converti en programmation voila merci


si tu dbutes ca veux dire que t'as le temps d'apprendre et ne brule pas les tapes non plus sinon tu vas jamais t'en sortir.

----------


## debutant91

> si tu dbutes ca veux dire que t'as le temps d'apprendre et ne brule pas les tapes non plus sinon tu vas jamais t'en sortir.


stealth35 je suis d'accord avec toi mais je dois faire cette application  dans un moi voila sinon j'apprends  au fur a mesur

----------


## stealth35

qu'est ce qu'il te reste a rgler comme problme ?

----------


## debutant91

> qu'est ce qu'il te reste a rgler comme problme ?


j'ai  russi  faire un script (*export.php*) qui exporte des donnes vers Excel ou par exemple les script que vous m'avez donnes ci dessus, mon souci maintenant c'est que comment faire un lier sur le scrpit export.php et le scrpit recherche.php c'est  dire quand je fais une recherches les donne trouv peuvent se tlcharger ou exporter vers Excel  si je clique sur le bouton "Exporter".
voila mes scripts:
*recherche.php*


```

```

 enfait dans le fichier *recherche.php* qui donne les rsultats de la recherche, y'a un bouton(Exporter) qui apparat avec ces rsultats et qui peut exporter ces derniers vers excel.
mon script excel.php


```

```

ce  que je veux comment le programme excel.php va savoir qu'on est dans tell recherche et telle table autrement dit comment adapter cette ligne  pour qu elle soit gnralise  

```
$requete=@mysql_query('SELECT* FROM pc ');
```

je sais pas si je suis claire ou pas.merci beaucoup

----------


## debutant91

bonjour j'ai trouv grce  votre aide mais j'ai toujours un petit souci.quand j'envoi les donnes par la mthode $_SESSION je rcupre dans la tableau Excel que les donnes de la ligne correspondant mon clique( j'ai un petit lien "export vers Excel" sur chaque ligne) et moi je veux qu'il y a un seul bouton (lien) quand je clique dessus il me donne toutes les donnes sur tableau Excel.mecri
 voila mon fichier qui traite la recherche (recherche.php)et qui donne les donne se forme tableau


```

```

 et voila le fichier qui exporte vers Excel.(*export_excel.php*)


```

```

je vous signale que les programmes marchent et ils donnent des rsultats mais il faut qu il y'a un seul lien et qui donne toutes les donnes .Merci beaucoup

----------

